# Visa run



## Kev2lowe (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all

I am looking to do a visa run in the next couple of weeks but have never down this before. Have read various posts on here and the Internet but they are pretty conflicting. Don't have any transport as yet and living in Abu Dhabi.

Any advice would be appreciated. If anyone is dong a visa run soon and I could tag along, would be happy to share the cost.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Kev2lowe,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Visa Runs by Go Tours Dubai


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

i need to do a visa run before the 5th May if anyone wants to car share? I dont have a car but happy to pay any costs


----------

